# Carbon Fiber blanks



## longbeard (May 9, 2017)

These are Jr series blanks with carbon fiber.
Some I will use for my watch blanks, others I will leave as is.
No CA was harmed in the making :biggrin:







Harry


----------



## JohnU (May 9, 2017)

Those look nice and tight and straight on the tube and with no fraying.  Nice job!


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2017)

JohnU said:


> Those look nice and tight and straight on the tube and with no fraying.  Nice job!



Thank you John


----------



## liljohn1368 (May 9, 2017)

Very nice!!!


----------



## studioseven (May 9, 2017)

Nice job.  We'd like to see your watch blanks.

Seven


----------



## mark james (May 9, 2017)

Mighty nice; as said, very tight and clean!  

Did you use Epoxy?  I have started using West Systems and like the results.  But making in large batches would be a challenge.


----------



## longbeard (May 9, 2017)

studioseven said:


> Nice job.  We'd like to see your watch blanks.
> 
> Seven














Harry


----------



## Bob Kardell (May 10, 2017)

Very nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## studioseven (May 10, 2017)

Very nice.  Love your work.

Seven


----------



## Charlie_W (May 11, 2017)

Superb blank work!


----------

